# Disclosure (proof we arent alone)



## tryguy2011 (Sep 6, 2011)

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vyVe-6YdUk

I know this is long, but it did not take that long to convince me that I didnt know anything at all about this topic. I have determined now that the reason this is, is because of the lack of truth on television, and misinformation. If I only rely on TV for my belief about this, then I am limited to someone elses paid belief. Also the obvious place to put a bunch of lies is TV, so please search for yourself. While you are at it, look up Ron Paul. I am not into politics at all, but this man knows what he is talking about and I hope to god he is our next president.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 6, 2011)

Aliens and Ron Paul...  Pretty much the same thing. 
Just when you think this country couldnt be any more doomed.  Here comes Ron Paul and Aliens. :laugh:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 6, 2011)

I thought that everyone knew that we will not be contacted by alien life until we develop warp drive.


----------



## tryguy2011 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hemp goddess humor noted, but I'm serious. Nasa, (heck lochhead martin skunkworks) is said to have accomplished nearly everything on startrek. I'm just saying there is a great deal we arent being told. I happen to believe that we are being visited in mass currently. I believe that we are about to meet our space brothers and sisters. We definitely arent alone (not even close). If we only watch tv we will not know much about reality. We are only about a month away from the end of the mayan calendar (10/28/2011) end of 9th wave.


----------



## Maarick (Sep 7, 2011)

i completely agree with tryguy
i have discovered Bashar on youtube.
he explains this alot.
as for tht video
to sum it all up
thousands of people who work for the military
and government have seen radar proof
and visual proof of crafts,
and crafts flying very very very fast
good post tho


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 8, 2011)

While I do believe that there is intelligent alien life out there, the warp drive thing was only partly a joke.  I believe that any life intelligent enough to travel the universe would indeed look down on us and decide that we were not evolved enough to warrant their time.  IMO, until we learn to get along as a species...


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 8, 2011)

tryguy2011 said:
			
		

> We are only about a month away from the end of the mayan calendar (10/28/2011) end of 9th wave.


 
I hope that my autos are ready by 28Oct then :hubba:


----------



## Roddy (Sep 8, 2011)

Art....oh ART.......

where's my tinfoil hat again???


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 8, 2011)

i wouldnt put Youtube any further up on the list then TV when it comes to believable sources of info. jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 8, 2011)

tryguy2011 said:
			
		

> ... We are only about a month away from the end of the mayan calendar (10/28/2011) end of 9th wave....




As a side note, I believe that the end of the Mayan calendar is Dec 21, 2012, not 10-28-11.

I also do not really believe anything I see on Youtube.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 8, 2011)

:yeahthat: youtube :rofl:


----------



## nvthis (Sep 8, 2011)

Being a member of the [email protected] team and running the SETI program on my pc, (yes, nvthis is a closet believer... And it's not a big deal, anyone can run SETI..) it has never quite settled right with me that with aliens flying everywhere, as the op's link suggests, that SETI has yet to get a real, verified and sustainable hit.. Unless, of course, SETI is nothing more than an intentional, meaningless distraction. ~Or~ If they did hit, is yet another example transparency failure... What's funny is the suggestion that the public (meaning you) is not ready for such truths only underlies the fact that it's the complete incompetence and utter irresponsibility of the governments ability to handle such knowledge..


----------



## Locked (Sep 8, 2011)

These three "guys" just knocked on my door and want to borrow a cup of sugar.....

 :holysheep:  I am now a believer.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 8, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> As a side note, I believe that the end of the Mayan calendar is Dec 21, 2012, not 10-28-11.
> 
> I also do not really believe anything I see on Youtube.



I also believed that but after some google i guess that date is something special aswell. 
Well i just hope that i have my weed and if anything happens i will deal with that in time.

Regarding aliens ... The Universe is soooooooooo big that is possible that another form of life exists. Once heard in a documentary that a very very old tribe in Africa that still exists tells the story of flying objects in the sky and they adore them. It is hard also to understand the fixation of the Mayas in the stars. All the great civilizations have some sort of obscure history.

If they are hungry i will join Hick and will help reloading


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 8, 2011)

I totaly believe there is life out there, it would be arrogant to think we are alone in the universe, i just dont believe they visit.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 8, 2011)

I've seen it with my own eyes - I've been to the Alien Walmart in Roswell :hubba:


----------



## BlueNose (Sep 8, 2011)

ancient aliens on the history channel brings up many good points and explanations. Like everything in this world you must take the info with a grain of salt..... but the answers are always much better than "because god did it"


----------



## Mutt (Sep 8, 2011)

this dude i toked up with at the dead show in the early 90's when i ate those funky weird looking portabello mushrooms :joint:. I swear that dude was from another planet :rofl: funky eyes, skin changed colors and talked in some weird language. bugged me out I tell ya. I seen the lights on his UFO flying into space when Dark Star was being played. :banana:


----------



## Maarick (Sep 8, 2011)

first off everyone has your opinion
i respect yours, so u should respect mine
THG if u knew anything about the mayan calendar
other than dec 21 2012
u would know wht tryguy is talking about
the calendar is broken into many parts
including baktun and waves and many others "layers"
if u dont beleive in visitation or other life forms
WATCH THE VIDEO
its a US Press Conference

so u dont beleive in youtube or tv?
wht about how people make informational videos
or growing and hashing and grow room setup
all the way to documentaries on tv

technology wasnt around for you
we are much more advanced nowa days
expansive, experimental.  
why would u believe nothing?
u probably should just stay in ur dark bunkers of houses
ur better off there


----------



## Mutt (Sep 8, 2011)

I do not beleive or dis-beleive. I really don't care. If their are aliens pretty sure they already buzzed us found out how bad of AH's humans are and bolted. We (for being so supremely advanced in our own minds) probably don't look too great to other beings. So why would they WANT to contact us? We would just freak out, exploit em, and kill em. (sorry that's humans history like it or not). If anything they buzz down some remote place, go camping for a weekend and bolt undetected (except for messing with some poor rednecks mind) returning to their planet with a laugh and souvenirs. LOL
Human kind...the most close minded, egotistical, self absorbed, wasteful, rude, violent, disrespectful, and cruel species in the universe. I know I wouldn't make contact.

Hick see any UFOs lately? :rofl:


----------



## BlueNose (Sep 8, 2011)

Maarick said:
			
		

> so u dont beleive in youtube or tv?
> wht about how people make informational videos
> or growing and hashing and grow room setup
> all the way to documentaries on tv



I don't think it's a blanket statement of "I don't believe youtube or TV" I think she views it similar to how I do. It's very easy to doctor photos, pics etc AND with two sides to every story, EVERYTHING is polluted with misinformation or blatant lies. Well, I guess I'll let THG defend herself lol.


----------



## tryguy2011 (Sep 8, 2011)

I always thought that  potheads were openminded and looked at all things openly. My stepdad smokes regular and is the most closed minded person I know. He also watches more tv than the average family. On a spiritual note, we all have our path, and it may not be everyones path to realize *** is going on in the world. I am inquisitive, I want to know.
  Yes people can doctor up videos and such, but it becomes difficult to cover up as many reports as there are daily, so what has been done is to associate FEAR, or CRAZY talk with this subject,it has been lied and covered up from the beginning. 
IF ANYONE WANTS THERE BELIEFS CHANGED ABOUT THIS TOPIC JUST WATCH THE VIDEO AT THE BEGINNING OF THIS POST.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 8, 2011)

tryguy2011 said:
			
		

> We are only about a month away from the end of the mayan calendar (10/28/2011) end of 9th wave.



Im pretty open minded when it comes to Aliens or visitors, but i think the whole mayan calender doomsday stuff is ridiculous, if the mayans could predict things, why didnt they see the Spaniards coming to stomp their guts out?

Ia m aware that they never actually said that it was the end of the world, but it doesnt stop people from dredging it up


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 8, 2011)

lets get real, the Mayans made a calendar thousands of years in advance, im sure they figured we will just add to it when the time was right, but there not here to do it, the world will continue, as mother nature pays no notice or concern to the time constraints of mankind.


----------



## Locked (Sep 8, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> the world will continue, as mother nature pays no notice or concern to the time constraints of mankind.



Exactly...mankind cares about time and dates. The Universe cares not to what kinda labels we slapped on time.


----------



## nvthis (Sep 8, 2011)

BlueNose said:
			
		

> ancient aliens on the history channel brings up many good points and explanations. Like everything in this world you must take the info with a grain of salt..... but the answers are always much better than "because god did it"


 
I catch AA when I can. It's extremely entertaining. I think there are a lot of valid questions being asked, but also think they have a tendancy to get way off the path a bit.. I like the ancient ruins stuff and the fact they address how virtually impossible (or, perhaps, inconceivable) it was for our ancestors to build the way they did. How to perfectly shave stone with no metallurgy or written language and move schoolbus sized rocks weighing 100 metric tons from miles away up insane mountain sides and have them fit so perfectly into place you couldn't squeeze a human hair between them. Those kind of things really tickle my mind.

That is good stuff, but it's also hysterical listening to the dude with the crazy hair say "ektra terrestials" every 3 seconds.. That dude is a trippers best friend right there....

Mayan calandar? How'd that get into this thread? Hogwash. If nothing more than just the fact that if it is the planets aligning to cause the end of the world, there's not a dang thing anyone can ever do about it anyway. Merely a curiousity and hard to get excited about having already lived through a couple world ending events (Y2K anyone?). The fact that we have been on the brink of world catastrophy through nuclear free for alls makes for a much more compelling emminant danger scenario, and seemingly better spent time when achieving that dooms day rush...

Just my personal opinions, folks...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2011)

I think they(the Mayans) just got tired of messen wit the freaken calender and stopped calculating. Means absolutly NOTHING.


----------



## BlueNose (Sep 8, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to nvthis again.
 pssshhh this site must be high too. I don't recall giving any rep to you lol.



			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> We would just freak out, exploit em, and kill em. (sorry that's humans history like it or not).



Anything with the technology to travel in space will put a brutal beatdown on humans. The only thing that will stop humans from devouring this planets resources like locusts will be something from space, whether its another intelligent being or some type of virus, etc. etc. 

(Disclaimer: Nuclear annihilation was not considered a likely event)


----------



## Mutt (Sep 8, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Exactly...mankind cares about time and dates. The Universe cares not to what kinda labels we slapped on time.



Makes me wonder if Pluto knows its no longer a planet? :ignore:


----------



## Roddy (Sep 8, 2011)

Maarick said:
			
		

> first off everyone has your opinion
> i respect yours, so u should respect mine
> THG if u knew anything about the mayan calendar
> other than dec 21 2012
> ...




 Maybe you shouldn't take all this so seriously....I know I sure won't! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Sep 8, 2011)

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> Im pretty open minded when it comes to Aliens or visitors, but i think the whole mayan calender doomsday stuff is ridiculous, if the mayans could predict things, why didnt they see the Spaniards coming to stomp their guts out?
> 
> Ia m aware that they never actually said that it was the end of the world, but it doesnt stop people from dredging it up



:rofl: Maybe they could only see far into the future!! :rofl:


----------



## nvthis (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't think scrimaging over individual beliefs is going to produce anything worth while. Honestly, it's not a matter of being open minded to any degree. Being a "stoner" has even less to do with it. Even the most closed mind on earth believes something, so let's forget the name calling and play nice  

If there is any parallel to be drawn that _any_ stoner can identify with, it is this.. We are no strangers to the lies told us by those we _should_ aspire to trust and protect. Blatant lies that have corrupted and severed any chance of an amicable relationship between our government and her people. As stoners, we are all infinitely and intimately familiar with these lying cancers. When it becomes overwhelmingly obvious that marijuana does not cause incurable insanity, uncontrollable homicidal impulses and overwhelming urges to slam pure pine-sol, but instead may be a world changing source for important and effective medicine, we are all helplessly abandoned and left to our own devices dealing with that reality. Any mj forum, or conversation with any passionate stoner, reveals the deep distrust and intense infuriation of those leaders that have and continue to try to deceive us. And nowhere more than our beloved MP is that unadulterated anger more apparent. Why, we ask, will our government not aknowledge that simple fact staring them in the face, even when they _must_ know the game is up? Why are we blamed and force to suffer at the feet of those that deem themselves our masters, over a plant that exists under nature?

In the case of little green men there exists the same issues as above. Wether you believe, don't believe or simply don't care takes little away from the fact that our government may indeed be hiding (and, subsequently lying about) something that would change life as we know it. Why do they insist on lying to us about something that is not theirs to keep? If life from space have truly visited us, that is something every single one of us has a right to access. It is not an elitest occurance, but something that could, and would, impact every human being on earth. This would be 10x more horrifying than Harry J. Anslinger sneaking bong hits at night to take away the stress of damning the innocent by day. Contact. A lie so black it defies comprehension. An act so blasphemous it defies understanding. We see one thing, but are told to believe another. I am not trying to tell you that the truth is out there, but instead the deception is _in here_, and we _ALL_ know it. 

Sorry for the ramble, so I'll leave you with a bit on entertainment 

*Gordon Cooper, American astronaut* 
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvPR8T1o3Dc&feature=related

*Buzz Aldrin, American astronaut*
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpfvhdmhQy4&feature=related

*Edgar Mitchell, American astronaut*
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjIObRRKd78&feature=related
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlOZtfy0MwY&NR=1
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVV6u-Y2XZU&feature=related

*James A. McDivitt, American astronaut*
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDChO4--msY&feature=related

*Niel Armstrong, American astronaut turned hermit. Bizarre speech (check out 5:28)*
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfCzUuA8M4U&feature=related

lol, what is up with astronauts, man? Are they friggin nuts? Space madness maybe? No, that can't be. Astronauts are put through one of the most grueling psychological profile programs ever conceived. No, these are our most credible national heros doing exactly what the U.S. government would prefer they didn't......

What else we got?

*How about the Mexican defense ministry showing up the U.S.? Check it out @ 0:58. What he is talking about are France and the United Kingdom growing tired of Americas lies. Further proof that being human and having a conscience is a real b!tch. Google France or UK UFO disclosure and make up your own mind....*
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKdvBidbwnQ

*This is Paul Hellyer, ex Canadian minister of defense..*
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhElE3JILAE&feature=related

And the list goes on...

So who knew?

Carter, Democrat/ Inquired publically and was told uncerimoniously no, and to shut his hole. Who dared do that? George Bush, then head of CIA.

Reagan, Republican/ He knew. Hell, he even talked about it.

Bush I, Republican/ Never inquired. He knew, and wasn't talking (obviously).

Clinton, Democrate/ Inquired publically and was told no.

Bush II, Republican/ Never inquired. He knew, and wasn't talking (obviously).

Obama, Democrate/ Inquired publically and was told no.

Moral of this story? Don't say nuthin' to a liberal, they talk too much....

Well, wether you chose to believe or not, hope this keep ya busy for a few minutes


----------



## Mutt (Sep 9, 2011)

> Moral of this story? Don't say nuthin' to a liberal, they talk too much....


WOW nvthis...not many of us libertarian conservatives out and about in the MJ growing world. got my props bro


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 9, 2011)

Here i thought i was the only righty in this sea of left


----------



## Mauitraveler (Sep 9, 2011)

Uhmm.. tryguy... The object you've seen floating around, its like you've really seen it. You are now delving deeply.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 9, 2011)

tryguy2011 said:
			
		

> I always thought that  potheads were openminded and looked at all things openly. My stepdad smokes regular and is the most closed minded person I know. He also watches more tv than the average family. On a spiritual note, we all have our path, and it may not be everyones path to realize *** is going on in the world. I am inquisitive, I want to know.
> Yes people can doctor up videos and such, but it becomes difficult to cover up as many reports as there are daily, so what has been done is to associate FEAR, or CRAZY talk with this subject,it has been lied and covered up from the beginning.
> IF ANYONE WANTS THERE BELIEFS CHANGED ABOUT THIS TOPIC JUST WATCH THE VIDEO AT THE BEGINNING OF THIS POST.



My friend, people are telling us man never landed on the moon (video or not), that nothing happened in Germany etc....you bet a video can be doctored. Wanting to know....great, just don't expect everyone else to jump in and be as inquisitive!  I know we're not alone, but I also believe in bigfoot, so call me nutty. And I could care less about any video on youtube, won't bother to even open it!

So, was the bigfoot video real??


----------



## Hick (Sep 9, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Makes me wonder if Pluto knows its no longer a planet? :ignore:



.. I thought Pluto was a dog...:confused2:...


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 9, 2011)

You guys talkin about me again, gonna have to deflect deeper into the rift!!


----------



## cubby (Sep 9, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> .. I thought Pluto was a dog...:confused2:...


 




    Now that's just "Goofy".........:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Sep 9, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tryguy2011 (Sep 9, 2011)

I think I know quite a bit, so here goes. All of these posts here with the current attitudes, will be dramatically different this time next year.
The most important thing that will come from disclosure is a full 360 degree turnaround with this society. Life we as we know it will not be the same to say the least. This does effect everyone in a HUGE way. This announcement will literally change the face of humanity forever. 
So the prediction is that many peoples beliefs will change over this year, and next year marks THE BEGINNING of true freedom and prosperity for humanity. No doom and gloom


----------



## cubby (Sep 9, 2011)

dementia on parade


----------



## Roddy (Sep 10, 2011)

Let me guess, you've been picked up, probed and returned??


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm ready ... Who wants help reloading ?


----------



## Roddy (Sep 10, 2011)

:rofl: BHO


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 10, 2011)

tryguy2011 said:
			
		

> I'm serious. Nasa, (heck lochhead martin skunkworks) is said to have accomplished nearly everything on startrek. .


 
Missed this the first time, so Nasa already has warp drive and transporters? and what about that thing where you say what you want to eat and it appears.


----------



## nvthis (Sep 10, 2011)

That's called a wife...


----------



## Roddy (Sep 10, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 10, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2011)

If that wasn't so true it would piss me off more. Your right though.


----------



## SunWolf (Sep 10, 2011)

tryguy2011 said:
			
		

> <snip> a full 360 degree turnaround with this society.<snip>


So essentially, since turning around "a full 360 degrees" is a complete circle, we will end up still headed in the same direction we are already headed??

Sounds about right.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 10, 2011)

I got something ya can put in yur Calender. :chillpill: :smoke1:


----------



## Pranic (Sep 10, 2011)

i personally think some of you guys smoke too much... lol!  
 not denying the idea of aliens but i think you guys are as out there as "chocolate rain" gotta love the reality of youtube lmao 
but yea
as for the ron paul thing.. please please please shoot me 

anyway just thought i'd throw my two cents in... oh and if i had a dark bunker in my house.. i'd soo be there


----------



## Mauitraveler (Sep 12, 2011)

This is all just a dream! Wake up wake up

youtube.com/watch?v=t_4KJkqmIBY&feature=player_embedded

:icon_smile:


----------



## Roddy (Sep 12, 2011)

might wanna kill that live link...


----------



## Mauitraveler (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 20, 2011)

Okay, here's my take on what's going on inthe universe. Some twenty-five thousand years ago or so, there was a galactic war in the, far more advanced than us puny humans, center of this place we call the "Milky Way." 

We are the losers of that war. All the races of human were put here. This is a prison colony, and yes, we are being watched. 

But we are no more important to those watching than a petri dish is to your garden variety bio chemist. We are a genitic experiment. 

We will either wipe ourselves out, become victim of some galacitic cataclism, or eventually be brought back into the fold. 

In the mean time I'm gonna watch these plants gro....

No matter what you think or believe you are not yet evolved enough to be told. You wouldn't understand. 

And, you are not as important as you believe you are.

Peace


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 20, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Okay, here's my take on what's going on inthe universe. Some twenty-five thousand years ago or so, there was a galactic war in the, far more advanced than us puny humans, center of this place we call the "Milky Way."
> 
> We are the losers of that war. All the races of human were put here. This is a prison colony, and yes, we are being watched.
> 
> ...


 


I like it      its no more ridiculous than any of the other theories.



its like earth is as Australia was.


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, now watch some noob alien come along and over nuke us.:holysheep: 
:hubba: :rofl: :rofl: 

Wet


----------



## BBFan (Sep 20, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I like it   *its no more ridiculous than any of the other theories.*
> 
> 
> 
> its like earth is as Australia was.


 
Now that's funny right there.  Didn't know how to say that without being offensive- you hit it dman!


----------



## nvthis (Sep 20, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Okay, here's my take on what's going on inthe universe. Some twenty-five thousand years ago or so, there was a galactic war in the, far more advanced than us puny humans, center of this place we call the "Milky Way."
> 
> We are the losers of that war. All the races of human were put here. This is a prison colony, and yes, we are being watched.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like you've been reading _"Alien interview"_ by Lawrence Spencer. Entertaining story, but it was a hoax...


----------



## BBFan (Sep 20, 2011)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Sounds like you've been reading _"Alien interview"_ by Lawrence Spencer. Entertaining story, *but it was a hoax*...


 
Somebody had to prove that huh? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## nvthis (Sep 20, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Somebody had to prove that huh? :rofl: :rofl:


 
Not really.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 21, 2011)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Sounds like you've been reading _"Alien interview"_ by Lawrence Spencer. Entertaining story, but it was a hoax...


 
Nope -- never read it -- came up with that one on my own. I have another...

As Steven Hawkings has stated, "Heaven and Hell are figments of human imagination." 

God is an advanced, self-aware computer (probably in the future) Everything we preceive is a simulization, like on a hollow deck in star treck. This "reality" is but one of billions of interdimensional realities. As individuals we have a lot of creative powers here, but we humans are about as insignificant in the grand scheem of things as a tiny knat flying around out there in the desert is to my life here on the boat. We are on our own together. It is up to us. What about string theory, or membrains, or...

I have been thinking a lot about "Life Force," What exactly is that power which animates us while alive and is gone when we die?.

Energy so uncuantifiable that it is completely ignored. Just sayin....


----------



## Sparda (Sep 21, 2011)

Nothing to do with Alians ect lol but a little something relevent to 2012.

In 1859 there was a perfect solar storm which washed over the earth, at that point in time it wasn't very noticeable due to the lack of electronics used at that time only thing that really was affected was the telegraph. 

It was proven a few years back by NASA that the reason for the perfect solar storm was that there are actually gaps in the Earth's magnetic field and the solar storm lined up perfectly with the gap in our magnetic field.

We are said to be back in those perfect conditions for that to happen again in yep that&#8217;s right, 2012. 

If we do have another perfect storm, with how much we rely on technology nowadays it would cause chaos it would take months to get all of our electronics back working again not to mention a huge amount of money in a messed up economy.

The Earth&#8217;s magnetic field is our shield against such things which is why most solar storms don't really do much. We get the occasional small one which partly gets through like back in 1921 and 1960 which took out the radio and made the Northern Lights act a bit strange. But when those shields are down and we get hit with another perfect solar storm, we would be pretty screwed to be honest.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 21, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> and what about that thing where you say what you want to eat and it appears.


Will they have "bud dispensers" too? :icon_smile:


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 21, 2011)

Everything is created on a sub molecular level -- so anything is possible to duplicate -- what pheno do you desire today?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 22, 2011)

I know when I smoked the Romulan Strain I felt a connection to the pictures of hick's BBQ'ing meat!!! I think that proves this theory without a doubt.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 22, 2011)

I need a hat like ArtVandolay ...


----------



## Mutt (Sep 22, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> I need a hat like ArtVandolay ...



hXXp://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video;_ylt=A0PDoX8QJ3tOJxkAXgOJzbkF?p=how+to+build+a+tin+foil+hat&fr=&fr2=sp-qrw-corr-top


----------

